# ka24 engs



## nissan truck (Mar 1, 2005)

is there any other ka24 motors that will fit in a nissan truck ?
can one of the other ka24 motors take my intake an brackets ect ?
or are they really diffrent ?
thanks chad


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Heres the difference:
1/96-97 Pickup, Sohc, Dist. In Timing Cover, Dipstick by #4cyl, Dist Mounting Bolts 100mm Apart.

2/94-97 240sx, KA24DE, DOHC, 16 Valve, Dist in Front of head.

6/92 Altima, KA24DE, Dohc, 16-Valve , Distributor in end of head.

7/89-7/92 Stanza 7/89-7/92, Axxess 1/89-3/92, KA24E, SOHC, 12 Valve, Distributor in End of Head.

7/90-2/94 240sx, KA24DE, DOHC, 16 Valve, Distributer in Front of Head. 

Pickup 7/92-1/96 Calif, 8/94-1/96 Fed, KA24E, SOHC, Dist in timing Cover, Dipstick by #4cyl, Starter Bolts to Trans.

Pickup 8/89-7/92 Calif, 8/89-8/94 Fed, KA24E, SOHC, Dist in Timing Cover, Dipstick by #4 cyl, Starter Bolts to Trans. Narrow Bell Housing, Long Crank,

89-12/89 Axxess, AWD, KA24E, SOHC, 12 Valve, Distributer in End of head. 

7/88-6/90 240sx, KA24E, SOHC, Dist in timing Cover, Dipstick by #2 cyl, 12 Valve,

I believe that covers every KA24 motor. They appear to have a couple different trannys used. But the majority of the rest are compatible I belive.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

I don't think the intake will change over. Hopefully someone can verify for me.


----------

